# Aw! I'm new *



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello everyone,

As u can see I'm new, My name is Adele and i live in Hampshire, I'm 33 and married and have 2 cats, Mitzy and Primrose. I have never joined a forum b4 relating to my broken womb "well that's how i would describe it" so here goes!

About 8 years ago i found out i had PCOS, I underwent lots of tests and it was found that my only chance was egg donation, as i was showing early signs of menopause. The cost was rather high £4000, so it was at a time of my life when money was tight. 
My marriage ended and since remarried, all these feelings off wanting my very own child have flooded back recently, so much so that i spend 90% of the day thinking about my infertility.
A week ago i went to the doctors as i wanted to see where i stood with my PCOS, was it better now or is there another reason to my infertility. My doctor prescribed antidepressants and my FSH to be tested, I threw away my pills as i knew this wasn't the answer. Why do doctors think u need these tablets.

If only i was blessed with a much wanted child, i yurn for my ams to be filled with a little baby.

My husband already has two children who are grown up, one is 24 and the other is 26, Brian my husband is a lot older (4 I do worry that maybe his sperm count will be zero!

Today i have just started my period and I'm sure my doctor said i need to have my blood tested on day one and then day three, maybe someone could tell me, also my FH i think needs to be tested. I have had all these tests b4 but have forgotten at what stage of the cycle,
I don't think my husband feels the need like i do as he has kids, i think he is just doing this fertility thing just to keep me insane.

Oh and another thing that maybe affecting my infertility is that i had an ileostomy (bag fitted) for those who don't know, formed 8 years ago and the doctor has mentioned that i may have lots of scar tissue in my lower stomach.

Aw what fun it is to be going all through this.
I have read some threads on here and found it to be interesting, I'm sure i will find out so many answers to the questions i have.

Anyway thats it from me.

Adele


----------



## ally449 (Jun 6, 2007)

Adele

welcome to ff. I am fairly new to this site myself and have just started the ivf rollercoaster. There are lots and lots of fantastic people here all willing to give you the advise and support you need ( dont know how i ever managed without them).

Take care

Ally x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *Adele* and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of the problems you have been having make a baby but you have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support.

I will leave you a couple of links to try out.

Starting out and diagnosis...............http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0

PCOS board...........................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Hampshire board..................http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=230.0

Girl and boy thread (fun area).........http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=1.0

We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats). It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through. Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT Miss TC, Dizzi squirrel or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc. If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes.

For more info on Newbie Night follow the link...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85409.0

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

HI HUN WELCOME TO FF YOU HAVE COME TO THE RIGHT PLACE FOR ALL THE HELP AND SUPPORT YOU WILL NEED
LEA-ANNE X


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi  Adele, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Your siuation sounds not dissimilar to mine - two older stepsons from DH's first marriage, DH much older than me (56 in my case to my 35), cat lover and slightly bonkers! 

Kate has given you some fab links to start you off so please take soem time to check them out if you haven't done so already.

Looking forward to seeing you around. 

C~x


----------



## claire200 (Jun 22, 2007)

hi there and welcome.  Im another newbie here.  So far I have found the ladies very helpful


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Adele

Welcome to FF and congratulations on your first post!

Don't worry about your DH's age, my DH had a vasectomy reversal and it was successful, he is 50.  Our consultant said that he has enough sperm to create a small town.  Your doctor should quite happily do these for your DH, which will put your mind at ease.  

I need some tests done again and have been told day 2, which I think will be Wednesday for me.  

I used to think that my hubby was not as into children as me, as he has children from his previous marriage, but to be honest with you I just think that men are not as expressive as we women about the IF rollercoaster.

Take care hon and I'm sending you   

Loujx


----------



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

Caz said:


> Hi Adele, welcome to Fertility Friends.
> 
> Your siuation sounds not dissimilar to mine - two older stepsons from DH's first marriage, DH much older than me (56 in my case to my 35), cat lover and slightly bonkers!
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thankyou all so much, kind words from everyone. I am amazed there are so many people with fertility problems. I wish you all the very best of luck.
I will keep you all posted with my journey i'm about to take.

Adelex


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Adele,

Just having a trawl through the intro boards, and saw that you are in hampshire - where are you?

I am in Fareham, and there are loads of us around here!  

Good luck with everything, and I hope you enjoy the site - i couldn't have got through t he last couple of years without it!

Hugs

Sallywags


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello n welcome to FF
U will find the site addictive  
But above all u will find so much help n support on here that you will wonder just how u managed b4.
take care
enjoy 
lol
Lou


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

welcome to FF
All the best with your cycle, feel free to give one of us a shout, if you need any help hun
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Adele,

Welcome to FF 

I hope you've checked the links out that have been left for you and have been helpful.

Also do try out the chat room...it's fun!

Sending you, love, luck and positivity  

Vicki x


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Adele

Welcome to ff, this site is great for help and support.  I wish you all the best for your future

Sarah
xx


----------



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

sallywags said:


> Adele,
> 
> Just having a trawl through the intro boards, and saw that you are in hampshire - where are you?
> 
> ...


----------



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

Yesterday i got my results back from my blood test and my FSH is 4, so looks like i'm not ovulating which is no news as it was the same 8 years ago, made an apointment for Thursday with the doctor to see what the next step is. Not sure if i should go private to hurry things up. Spent so much time in the past being ill and waiting for appointments.

Adele


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Adele, the FSH is not a test of whether you ovulate, (unless I am missing something here) it is more a test of egg reserve / quality and, possibly, if you are likely going through early menopause. 
An FSH level of 4, taken between day 1 and 5 of your cycle, is excellent! 

The one that is usually done to detect ovulation is progesterone, which is done on day 21 of your cycle (7 days after ovulation). I'm not too clued up on what is a good level for that (over 20 is ringing a vague bell somewhere). However, a word of caution - pretty much every doctor will say do it on day 21, but in fact it only works out right if you have a 28 day cycle. If your cycles are longer / shorter than that you might need to adjust accordingly. What you need to do is work back 14 days from when your period starts and this is when you ovulate. Work back 7 days from when your period starts and this is when your progesterone will be at it's highest if you have ovultaed. Obviously, this only works if you have regular cycles.

C~x


----------



## Angel Dust121 (Jun 25, 2007)

Am Confussed now!

When i spoke to the nurse she said that the test confirmed i wasn't ovulating, that was the day 21 test which was 4? 2 days ago i had another blood test done (day 2 of period) and should get my results back today, i am seeing my doctor today for a chat about where i go now. 
Your right in not doing the test on day 21 as sometimes i go 30 days, I will let u know what todays results say.

Thank you for your reply

Adele


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ok, I think I understand the confusion. If the test was done on day 21 then it would have been a progesterone test and, yes, 4 is fairly low. Not sure if a day or two would make a huge difference but, like you I had about a 30 day cycle and was told I didn't ovulate but, later found out that the day 21 thing doesn't always ring totally true so, perhaps worth asking your doctor how much difference it would make if you ovulated later in your cycle than it has been presumed. 4 does seem fairly low though so I am thinking probably not much.  I'm not really an expert though!
The test you did on day 2 of your period will be for FSH which indicates egg reserve/quality and likely response to stimulation drugs. Anything below 10 is considered good. 
Don't worry, it doesn't take you long to become a bit of a lay-expert in these things! If you ever have any queries about test results and procedures, don't be afraid to go post a question in Peer Support as there's loads of people here who can give you some great advice.



C~x


----------

